# Oyster shell & grit



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

When do you need to start offering oyster shell and grit to your chicks? My chicks are about a week or and I'm putting in orders for what I'm gonna need.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't given either to my flock. They get there grit from our sandy dirt and i crush egg shells for their calcium.
As for grit, they need when fed anything other than feed. Calcium is given at laying age. Curious though, why are you ordering it? Doesn't that get pricey?


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I don't given either to my flock. They get there grit from our sandy dirt and i crush egg shells for their calcium.
> As for grit, they need when fed anything other than feed. Calcium is given at laying age. Curious though, why are you ordering it? Doesn't that get pricey?


I ordered chicken nipples and was browsing, the nipples was the only thing I ordered so far. Basically I was just being lazy. I will probably stop by the feed store when I actually need it, but it was good for referencing prices. I work nights so I'm notoriously lazy when my days off come to their end.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Wash out the egg shell and let dry well before crushing them. Add to feed for calcium. I only give them grit if they are confined. Otherwise they find when free ranging.


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> Wash out the egg shell and let dry well before crushing them. Add to feed for calcium. I only give them grit if they are confined. Otherwise they find when free ranging.


Thanks for that suggestion, anything to keep costs down will make the husband happy.


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Apyl said:


> i crush egg shells for their calcium.


do you have to wash out the left over egg residue and dry them? Or just leave them sit out?

Oops! Nevermind!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I opened up my composter to do some gardening today and my chickens were helping me. So they found the egg shells in the composter and went nuts. Couldn't pick them out fast enough or get enough of them. So, from now on I'm composting my egg shells separately than everything else so I can use them for other things.

And here are the chicks - in a random photo.


----------

